# Surreal Crystallization



## theleopardcake (May 2, 2007)

Nice title, eh?
So totally original, right?

Bleh. 

Here is another tutorial! Crazy, ain't it?

Okay, i'll stop with the questions.

I was actually inspired by the "cultured" look from the Strange Hybrid Collection!

PRODUCTS-
ALL MAC
- crystal e/s
- surreal e/s
- nylon e/s
- parfait amour e/s
- zeal e/s
- trax e/s
- dipdown f/l
- hug me l/s
- jellybabe l/g

Here we go:

A rough diagram:








Nakie face:







Apply your choice of foundation (i use Bare Minerals in Medium Tan) and then prepare your lids for crystallization!!!!!!!! (Urban Decay Primer Potion)







Spread it out, blend it up, look like this, but NOT as haggard:







I liketo apply my highlight first. Here is nylon eyeshadow:







So, Nylon is pretty much camera shy:







Crystallize your entire lids (with Crystal eyeshadow of course)







Blend:







Zeal eyeshadow goes in the middle of your lids (it's from the Technacolour Collection from the summer of 2007. I can't think of a similar shade, but I think Creme De Violet will do)







Blend it evenly, getting rid of harsh lines:







Trax is a beauty. Apply it to your outer corners:







Now, bring the color into the middle of your lids and blend. Blend it in a rainbow-esque manner (are you enjoying my dumb little commentaries?)







Now apply Surreal (again, what a corny name) eyeshadow to your inner corners/tear ducts as so:







Blend it into Zeal and Crystal. It should look like this:







Apply Parfait Amour wet onto the bottom lashline (next to Surreal):







Let's add some more Surreal next to Parfait Amour (so in a sense, your lower lashline will have a train: Surreal, Parfait Amour, Surreal...):







When blended, it should look like this. Disregard the dazed expression:







Eyeliner. I hate it. Why? I suck at applying it.







Sigh, this is the best i could do:







FALSIES FUN! My eyes are uneven, oh joy. They may look a bit deranged:







Apply a soft-coloured blush, to bring attention to your EYES, not your cheeks. I used NARS orgasm's *DUPE*, Luminous, by Milani:







Look at you...err me:







Now, use a soft, neutral lip color again. I used Hug Me. It's so pretty. I've already fallen in love with it. Multiple times. Believe me. It's possible.







Apply a clear or another color similar to Hug Me (or your lipstick). I used Jellybabe lipgelee:







NOW SHINE.































hahahahahahahahaahhahhahahahahaha


----------



## flowerhead (May 2, 2007)

I love this, it's so soft and pretty. And you've just convinced me to buy Jellybabe..


----------



## mystikgarden (May 2, 2007)

This is so soft and pretty! Very spring/summer like it gives me ideas...I never use colors like this and that l/g is amazing...hottness!!


----------



## german_melly (May 2, 2007)

you are so cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   it's amazing .... great job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i really love your eyes with the falsies on =) very pretty


----------



## Snowfnugg (May 2, 2007)

Very pretty. Which falsies are those?


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2007)

absolutely beautiful! u r sooo pretty!! love it


----------



## makeupgal (May 2, 2007)

Love this color combo.  The lashes made all the difference in the world.  And BTW, I think you did a great job with your eye lining.


----------



## rosquared (May 2, 2007)

your features are amazing.  you have this classic/mannequin look to you.  i love it!  thanks for the tut!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 2, 2007)

love it


----------



## MACisME (May 2, 2007)

this is so soft and pretty!


----------



## mzreyes (May 2, 2007)

gorgeous!! what lashes are those? please say they were cheap, I hate buying expensive falsies. hahahah!!


----------



## n_c (May 2, 2007)

The lip combo looks PERFECT on you.


----------



## theleopardcake (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I love this, it's so soft and pretty. And you've just convinced me to buy Jellybabe.._

 

thanks yay! i LOVE jellybabe


----------



## theleopardcake (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_gorgeous!! what lashes are those? please say they were cheap, I hate buying expensive falsies. hahahah!!_

 
they WERE! i hate expensive falsies too lol
they're from NYC, only like $2


----------



## sabn786 (May 2, 2007)

i loveeeeee jellybabe..girl you are sooo cute and i loveee tha 'rough diagram' haha


----------



## Simi (May 3, 2007)

I like it. It's soft and pretty. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## yummy411 (May 3, 2007)

hi! gorgeous! great tut! do you remember which nyc lashes you used? thanks for introducing me to milani's luminous! cool!


----------



## pinkstar (May 3, 2007)

Wow that looks amazing! You make everything look so easy! Plus you're gorgeous


----------



## magi (May 3, 2007)

It´s very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the cheek color especially... THANKS!


----------



## aziajs (May 3, 2007)

Very pretty.  The lashes make the look.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

i love nyc lashes.. only 2 bucks!! and thanks for the tut. you look gorgeous and i love the tut. = )


----------



## Miss World (May 4, 2007)

awesome tutorial! and you look great!


----------



## Jayne (May 4, 2007)

REALLY pretty ! 
thanks!


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 4, 2007)

Aw your lovely, great tut.


----------



## mslips (May 4, 2007)

ohh yer cute! i like this look, it's very subtle, but good for the day.


----------



## greyson1 (May 4, 2007)

GREAT TUTORIAL!!! I'LL HAVE TO CHECK YOUR POSTS OFTEN. YOU DO FANTASTIC WORK!!!!


----------



## lahdeedah (May 5, 2007)

Love the tutorial!  I will definitely try this out.  You are super cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep it up!


----------



## IChooseYOO (May 6, 2007)

this is gorgeous! i might have to try it later on.

[i also chuckled at the korean calendar in the back.]


----------



## Emmi (May 6, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## breathless (May 6, 2007)

omg! thank you miss pretty lady! i love your little commentaries and your perfect makeup!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 20, 2007)

i love this look on you!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jun 20, 2007)

and sort of foundation used?


----------



## Bybs (Jun 20, 2007)

This is so beautiful. *sigh* I wish my naked face looked as flawless as yours.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG! i love it... i deffo have to try that, your so pretty


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness....so so pretty.....what a beautiful look on you!

I've already got Hug Me on my list to buy, but you've just convinced me on it-it looks beautiful, so does Jelly-Babe!

Thanky uo so much for this wonderful tut xx


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 22, 2007)

great tut, i love those colors and hun, you do a whole heck of a lot better than i do with liner, i think i am all thumbs when it comes to those liners.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 22, 2007)

That's the weirdest eye drawing ever lol


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_That's the weirdest eye drawing ever lol_

 
um, if you're talking about the circles and patches, they're just exaggerated and outlined to better show the placement of the colors.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 23, 2007)

So I pretty much love you and your tuts. thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Flutterflyy (Jul 10, 2007)

Absolutely amazing! The colours work with you so well! You make me wanna go to MAC and buy everything. Lovely skintone, too. I wanttt <3


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 10, 2007)

I always love your tutorials. Thanks!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jul 11, 2007)

your makeup looks great


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 22, 2007)

I hate expensive falsies too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm sooo buying those NYC lashes!

Thanks for the great tut!!!


----------



## makeba (Jul 22, 2007)

I think you did a good job.


----------



## alyce (Jul 24, 2007)

far out woman ur perfect!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jul 24, 2007)

IMO, you look like a pro with that eyeliner! i love this look! thanks for the tut! i've added surreal to my list of must-buys!


----------



## nunu (Jul 24, 2007)

this is such a beautiful look! i love ur lipstik n the lip gloss! they suit ur complexion soo well! looking very natural


----------



## entipy (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice tut! You're sooo pretty.


----------



## x_chokeonthis (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW. Stunner!
What a lovely tut, thanks


----------



## nightseye (Jul 31, 2007)

You look SO gorgeous! I have most of the colors you do so I'm definitely going to try this out.


----------



## ViV04 (Aug 1, 2007)

Very soft and pretty<3 Love it!


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 1, 2007)

I like it a lot! I love the last picture


----------



## goink (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful!
I love soft looks.
They're more suited to my student life.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

Good Job!


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

You made me want Hug Me l/s now!!!


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 2, 2007)

good job it looked great!!!  I think I'll try it too


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 2, 2007)

you look amazing! crystalizin' sonnn

ima dork


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 3, 2007)

Your skin is absolutely flawless.  Beautiful tutorial and look.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

You are so Gorgeous


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 4, 2007)

Lovely, soft yet gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## shinypixiedust (Nov 5, 2007)

Holy crap mama!! You've totally sold me on hug me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been wanting to see a clear pic of it for ages!!! Now we can enjoy it together haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## thepal (Nov 5, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. Looks great.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 5, 2007)

ah really really cute.. i love it <3


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 5, 2007)

i love your look...the purples are fantastic.  so beautiful!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 25, 2008)

This look is gorgeous, and so are you!


----------



## gigglemommy (Jan 26, 2008)

you are beautiful and adorable at the same time


----------



## TheOnlyCrystal (May 7, 2008)

Girl, you are so gorgeous! You really look like a model, you have great cheek bones! I have to check out crystal and trax... and all the other stuff you used! I am Chinese and think that this look will work on me too... hope so!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

This is so soft and pretty!


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## trammie (Jun 1, 2008)

ahh very nice =) i love the lips, so soft and natural yet full lookin and the eyes are gorgeous! great tut.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 1, 2008)

You have amazing cheekbones! I love the look.


----------



## xkatietron (Jun 4, 2008)

EFFING GORGEOUS.

Mostly the last picture


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 4, 2008)

the name is so fitting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this look!


----------



## drenewt (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 5, 2008)

great look...looks pretty on ya


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 5, 2008)

I've seen only 2 tuts from you thus far and I just adore you.

Such a cutie pie and your make up always turns out pretty a fresh!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

I love it! Very summery and light. You're beautiful!


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

i love this. you are beutiful


----------



## xglittery (Nov 10, 2009)

Love this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get my hands on Surreal! The lip combo is so pretty, I saw this and now am making a mad dash tomorrow to MAC to check it out! lol


----------

